# message for dearnis



## thekuntawman (Feb 1, 2002)

are you near dover? i have a student who left me to move to dover delaware and he is looking for a philippine martial arts school. are you a teacher?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> 
> *are you a teacher? *



He is a Modern Arnis teacher and he is in Delaware.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 17, 2002)

Just so I don't look rude...I replied via private email back when the original post went up.  For anyone interested I teach Modern Arnis in North Wilmington, DE, and the Philadelphia area, PA.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *Just so I don't look rude...I replied via private email back when the original post went up.  For anyone interested I teach Modern Arnis in North Wilmington, DE, and the Philadelphia area, PA. *



Hi Chad, Everyone:

You can post your school info on the thread below, if you like.

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1010

Palusut


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 20, 2002)

hi dearnis
sorry so i dont look rude too, but my student couldnt find work, and he came back.

i i dont remember if i wrote you too, but sorry if i didnt.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 21, 2002)

You may have; I don't remember.  I probably figured that the run up from Dover wasn't worth it (50+ miles each way in a state that boasts some of the nations worst drivers).
No worries in any event.


----------

